# Workbench



## idealismo (May 3, 2007)

holas buenas noches  
mi problema es que tengo un programa es workbench para ser simulacion de circuito por que tengo que entregar un circuito a la escuela  
el problema es que no lo se utilizar o lo estoy haciendo todo mal porque hice el modelo en un protobol y si funciono (prendieron los led's ) y ese mismo lo tengo que entregar que funcione pero el otro problema es que nos pidio que tambien pongamos un display (7 segmentos) pero lo puse los cables al circuito 7447 y de ahi al 7 segmentos (anodo que es +) con una resistencia de 470 ohms pero no pasa ni una señal  ni siquiera prende el display 
porfas me pueden ayudar


----------



## mabauti (May 4, 2007)

seria bueno que postearas el circuito, asi se te podria ayudar mejor.


----------



## idealismo (May 4, 2007)

pero como lo hago me puedes ayudar


----------



## mabauti (May 4, 2007)

utiliza en el oton de PrtSc (imprimir pantalla) > vete a paint y utiliza pegar> salvalo > subelo con la opcion de agregar una imagen


----------



## idealismo (May 5, 2007)

oye mira aqui esta el circuito pero no se por que no prende


----------



## mabauti (May 5, 2007)

- Eso que estas utilizando son inversores de colector abierto. Debes poner una resistencia a +5 en la salida para que funcionen. Bajate el datashe para que comprendas mejor su funcionamiento.

- Estas poniendo una fuente de alimentacion alterna, debe ser directa ( o en todo caso ponle una bateria)

-No debes de colocar el voltimetro en serie con la fuente de alimentacion; debes ponerla en paralelo si quieres estar midiendo el voltaje

-necesitas quitar los elementos que no estas utilizando, porque crean confusion

¿Cual es la tarea que debe efectuar el circuito?


----------



## idealismo (May 5, 2007)

lo que puse es lo mismo que hize en mi protobol 
el circuito debe de prender los led's y de ahi mandar señal al display pero ya lo puse pero no hace nada lo peor es que no prende el display


----------



## mabauti (May 5, 2007)

sucede que en el dibujo aparecen muchos componentes esparcidos y eso es confuso.

Intenta primero poniendo una fuente de DC y elimina (por el momento el Voltimetro)

Te recomiendo que leas el manual del mutisim. Ahi vienen detalles de como hacer conexiones y escoger los elementos.


----------



## El nombre (May 5, 2007)

Y repasa bien lo que pretendes realizar. Un vóltímetro no se coloca en serie con la aliemtación.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (May 5, 2007)

también en el relay con el led hay muchas confusiones  

Revisa esa zona porque veo conexiones mas hechas.

Saludos


----------

